# My rating keep going up



## Francysscarlet (Apr 18, 2018)

My rating is 4.97  .. What is the mean of the rating? More money or what?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It means more admiration from Uber and the UP members which means more self esteem and a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Im 4.95 now with 4k trips..
What I noticed..
Pax dont mess with me..

They ask any request in a friendly manner..
They dont ask about the route im taking..
They dont slam the door..
They are thankful for the ride..

All of this didnt happen before 3k trips.
Which mean pax do check driver rating.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Francysscarlet said:


> My rating is 4.97  .. What is the mean of the rating? More money or what?


It means attractive female drivers, and cleavage mind you, get high ratings! But did you really have to ask the obvious?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Francysscarlet said:


> What is the mean of the rating? More money or what?


Nope. Just a number. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Francysscarlet (Apr 18, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> It means attractive female drivers, and cleavage mind you, get high ratings! But did you really have to ask the obvious?


Ok ..lol
But I think it should be 5 starts=Fat Bonus .. Is hard to maintain a good rating some days I dont even want to say hi, even when I'm very friendly..



Pax Collector said:


> Nope. Just a number. Nothing more, nothing less.


Not cool at all .:



Skorpio said:


> Im 4.95 now with 4k trips..
> What I noticed..
> Pax dont mess with me..
> 
> ...


Yup.. you right ..



1.5xorbust said:


> It means more admiration from Uber and the UP members which means more self esteem and a sense of accomplishment.


I want money .. lol


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Francysscarlet said:


> Not cool at all


Yup, not cool. On a side note, although it's just empty numbers, good job on keeping your rating high.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Remember your kindergarten teacher handing out stickers to everybody? That’s what it is.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Rickshaw said:


> Remember your kindergarten teacher handing out stickers to everybody? That's what it is.


Lol at least that gave me a lot more sense of pride and accomplishment.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Accomplishment. Not pride. You’re asking too much.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Francysscarlet said:


> Ok ..lol
> But I think it should be 5 starts=Fat Bonus .. Is hard to maintain a good rating some days I dont even want to say hi, even when I'm very friendly..
> 
> Not cool at all .:
> ...


Your increased self esteem and sense of accomplishment will cause you to be more motivated and ultimately make more money.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

That means you're a winner in the rat race. Less people rate you less than 5-star.

Do you know who rates you what? Just an x-rated driver by x-rated riders in this rat racing world.


----------



## Francysscarlet (Apr 18, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> That means you're a winner in the rat race. Less people rate you less than 5-star.
> 
> Do you know who rates you what? Just an x-rated driver by x-rated riders in this rat racing world.


Look I don't think your comment is cool at all.. X rated driver wtf?? Believe it or not most of the people that rated me is females, well I'm guessing they all females because of the comments..: I'm not even attractive as you can see on my pic I'm fat ..

I'm sharing with you some of the Comments.. is nothing x rated ...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lol

I think he means X rated, as in you drive Uber X


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Why can't have a better designation other than naming the cheapest fare as Uber X? Is it a class of people who only can afford X class services?



Francysscarlet said:


> Look I don't think your comment is cool at all.. X rated driver wtf?? Believe it or not most of the people that rated me is females, well I'm guessing they all females because of the comments..: I'm not even attractive as you can see on my pic I'm fat ..
> 
> I'm sharing with you some of the Comments.. is nothing x rated ...


The riders and drivers are treated according to UberX rates by Uber. Isn't that meant x-rated?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> Remember your kindergarten teacher handing out stickers to everybody? That's what it is.


I was one of those loser kids who LIVED for stickers and gold stars. I fed off them - and not receiving them would ruin my day.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Julescase said:


> LIVED for stickers and gold stars.


Me too! Before sticking to the big board, I'd put em on my forehead for a while so everybody in class would know I just scored. "Oh this gold star... no big deal. Somebody's a good helper."


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Francysscarlet said:


> My rating is 4.97  .. What is the mean of the rating? More money or what?


It means you can continue working for peanuts without any interruption! LOL.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Francysscarlet said:


> My rating is 4.97  .. What is the mean of the rating? More money or what?


looks is what they rate you on


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> looks is what they rate you on


No wonder I'm a 3.45.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Mista T said:


> No wonder I'm a 3.45.


lol,are you a 3.45? And your still in it.Legend


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lolol

If ratings were based on looks I would be 2.17.

Nah, my rating currently is 4.92 on both U and L.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Lolol
> 
> If ratings were based on looks I would be 2.17.
> 
> Nah, my rating currently is 4.92 on both U and L.


Mine too, my U rating is 4.94


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Mista T said:


> No wonder I'm a 3.45.


3.45? Good lord, has no one ever told you that providing happy endings are essential to good rides, and therefore good ratings?


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Francysscarlet said:


> My rating is 4.97  .. What is the mean of the rating? More money or what?


I give you a 10*


----------

